# Please Please Help Me Get Sound Back On My Pc



## mofis (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi,

I have a problem with sound on my computer and was wondering if you could give me some advice. i recently re installed Windows XP and since then i have had no sound whatsoever on my computer. Something called 'multimedia audio controller' in device manager has a yellow question mark next to it. I have tried right clicking and updating drivers but windows hardware update manager says i do not have the software needed. I do not have a cd for my sound card so i thought that i must need a driver. The problem is that i don't know which sound card i have so cant install the right driver for it. I typed DXDIAG in Run and got a window with DirectX Diagnostic tool. This told me my sound card was Modem#0 Line Playback (emulated). I searched for drivers for this but couldnt find any. Then i downloaded a program called Everest Home Edition which
gives you all the specifics about your system. This told me that i have Intel 82801DB ICH4 - AC'97 Audio Controller (B-0). Looked for drivers for this and couldnt find any. Dont know how to open up my computer to get sound card name without damaging something. I have attached some print screens to help you diagnose my problem. Have also tried deleting the Mutilmedia audio controller icon in device manager, restarting and letting windows detect it but again nothing. I tried looking on the internet how to fix this problem but got confused and bogged down in BIOS and Chipsets and which drivers. 
Everest says under motherboard name: Epox EP-4PEA9(I). any information you need please ask because i really need help and am really desperate. P.s. I think i used to have AC'97 Audio before i reinstalled and it might have been with Realtek as i had a program called AvRack. There is also a program that gives you specifics of your system called Belarc advisor and here is the link to my computer details C:\Program Files\Belarc\Advisor\System\tmp\(Masood-pc).html

I would be extremely grateful if you could help me. Thankyou for your time.


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

http://www.epox.com.tw/eng/products_content.php?ps=258

If this is your motherboard, and it seems to be so, below is a link to AC97 drivers for it. Try reinstalling them.  


 ......................*Drivers*


----------



## mofis (Oct 8, 2005)

Ahhh mate!! If this works i will love you forever. If it doesnt, i will still love you for taking the time to try and help. Do you know which of the 3 i should install?


----------



## mofis (Oct 8, 2005)

Sorry, obviously i cant go for the top 1 because its for windows 9x. But should i go for the Intel chipset or the Realtek audio driver?


----------



## mofis (Oct 8, 2005)

YOU DID IT!!!! I realised that the Realtek one was the only one compatible with service pack 2 so downloaded and installed it. I am now listening to sound on my comp!! Mission accomplished! Ladies and Gentleman this guy/girl is a god! You do realise you've made someone really happy? I'd been struggling with this problem for days. Thanks a lot, just wish i could repay you somehow. Again, many thanks.


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

mofis said:


> ..this guy/girl..


 Guy.. :grin: glad you've got it goin again, it's murder without sound , I know. :smile:


----------



## mofis (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi, sorry i'm back. My sound works and everything but i was trying to get the sound icon back in my system tray so went to control panel, sounds and audio devices. But the the volume tab is all greyed out. It says i have no audio device and the check box that says - 'place volume icon in the task bar is greyed out'. Do you know why this is? Any suggestions? Thanks again.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You need to reinstall sndvol32 from your Windows CD.
Insert the CD and go to Start > Run and type *cmd* to bring up the command prompt window.
Go to your CD drive (type *cd d:* or *cd e:*) and type *cd i386*
Type *expand sndvol32.ex_ c:\windows\system32\sndvol32.exe* (note: space after ex_)
Type *exit* to go back into Windows, reboot and it should be working again.


----------



## mofis (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi Koala,

Did what you said and restarted and still greyed out. Dont know if this helps but my computer doesnt beep anymore when it starts up and programs like msn messenger dont make any noise when you nudge someone for instance. The only time that there is any noise from the computer or the speakers is when i play music or video files and this is only after installing the driver that uripyores suggested. Before installing windows all these things worked. It is strange that theres no beep when i switch the computer on because that has always been there. any suggestions? thanks for your time.


----------

